# Android tablet makers: join up with Amazon or you'll lose, says analyst



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Android tablet makers: join up with Amazon or you'll lose, says analyst

Nomura analyst recommends that companies such as Asustek should rethink pricing strategy as iPad dominates high end of market.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/oct/04/join-amazon-tablet-analyst


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Interesting article. I wouldn't want to be a smaller competitor up against Amazon and Apple right now.


----------

